# [SOLVED] Mac G5 Random Crashes



## Cleffer (Dec 7, 2004)

This is a continuation of a different thread I started. My previous thread was unclear as to what the whole issue was. The entire issue was undiscovered at the time - so I apologize for that. 

Here's the entire problem:

I have a G5 I obtained second-hand from another station inside our company. They did not report any issues with it when they sent it. The system was short a HD. We installed a SATA 300 HD in it and OS-X. Everything was reported as fine up to this point. I was not personally involved in the HD or OS installation. 

First I noticed a red LED lit on the motherboard. It is labeled as "GS8" (possibly G58, but I'm pretty certain it looks like an "S") The LED is located on the very front of the motherboard just above the power button. it is steady red and only goes off when the power off or if the Mac is unplugged. Looking around the internet proved futile. The only information I could find said to "Contact Apple Support," which would cost my company money - which they won't spend unless the computer is on fire. 

I also noticed the fans are consistantly running at a high rate of speed. They never slow - much unlike my other Macs. 

I began by installing Adobe Creative Suites Premium and After Effects. The install of CSP went fine. When I started to download updates, I lost the monitor. The Mac was still operating, but the monitor lost signal. It would not return. I let it sit for about a half-hour and nothing. 

I rebooted and it came back fine. I then ran and installed the updates without issue. While installing AE, it happened again. Same thing. 

So I started looking around. I found a few threads that mimicked my troubles claiming a SATA 300 drive was too fast. So I installed a jumper and knocked the drive down to a 150. 

I also found a thread with the same symptoms indicating that there were potential problems with the Energy Saver settings. I disabled all of those as well as the screen saver. 

I also cleaned and reseated the video card, you know - just for fun. 

Attempted to install AE again and got the same results. Now it seems a reboot (or even pulling the power chord after shutdown) does not correct the issue. It appears to be taking longer and longer to give me the monitor display back.. several reboots... longer amount of time. 

After one reboot, I had the system just crash and shut off with no warning. I was not doing anything at the time that it happened (had gotten up for a second) and had no applications running. This only happened once. 

I'm really at a loss right now. Could the HD be an issue? It's a brand new drive currently running at 150. Video card issue? Motherboard? 

Any input is appreciated. 

Thank you and Happy Holidays.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Mac G5 Random Crashes*

try a different video card. that would be the 1st thing i do, swap it with another mac's. also swap the hard drive with another mac's. do it one at a time, and try them in the other mac too, and if it starts having the same issue, you know what is bad.


----------



## Cleffer (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Mac G5 Random Crashes*



sinclair_tm said:


> try a different video card. that would be the 1st thing i do, swap it with another mac's. also swap the hard drive with another mac's. do it one at a time, and try them in the other mac too, and if it starts having the same issue, you know what is bad.



Sounds like a good angle. 

Forgive me for not being a Mac guy. I'm the suited guy on the left in the commericals. :wink:

When swapping these out, are there any unusual precautions that a PC guy would not know about? Is Mac plug-and-play?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Mac G5 Random Crashes*

The Mac is the most plug and play computer out there. Just follow the same procedures as a PC, ground yourself and make sure the computer is off and unplugged.


----------



## Cleffer (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Mac G5 Random Crashes*

Problem Solved. 

The whole thing was caused by an air deflector that was out of place. 

http://forums.highend.com/showthread.php?t=1543

Thanks for your help Mac Master Sinclair!


----------

